# Surgery



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 13:16:33 -0500*
Some months ago please dont laugh while I was running to my car in
the restaurant parking, Ive heard a big ripping sound and I hurt my
knee, the injury brought me to quit the 2000 football season at
Concordia, last January I was informed that my injury to my knee is the
extern meniscus who is ripped and the crossed ligaments who is also
ripped
Fortunately the ligament will heal by itself But since two months I am
waiting
For my surgery and more it goes and more my hope to get operate soon is
disappearing.
I see the summer coming really fast and training too AAAAAAAAAHHHHH
While chatting with someone, he was arguing that the CF, can pressure
the hospital
And doctor to give you priority to others to receive surgery. Is that
true?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 11:42:54 -0700*
Not to the best of my knowledge.  Sometimes, if you are hurt on DND business
exercise, etc it will be faster because DND is paying for the surgery
extra $ for the hospital and surgeon rather than the provincial health
plan.
----- Original Message -----
From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 11:16 AM
Subject: Surgery
> Some months ago please don‘t laugh while I was running to my car in
> the restaurant parking, I‘ve heard a big ripping sound and I hurt my
> knee, the injury brought me to quit the 2000 football season at
> Concordia, last January I was informed that my injury to my knee is the
> extern meniscus who is ripped and the crossed ligaments who is also
> ripped
> Fortunately the ligament will heal by itself But since two months I am
> waiting
> For my surgery and more it goes and more my hope to get operate soon is
> disappearing.
> I see the summer coming really fast and training too AAAAAAAAAHHHHH
> While chatting with someone, he was arguing that the CF, can "pressure"
> the hospital
> And doctor to give you priority to others to receive surgery. Is that
> true?
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

